# Need to find a specific Indoor Aviary



## temsley (Mar 24, 2013)

I have 3 finches and 3 lovebirds
The finches are in the top of a Ferplast aviary as it is quite big and when i first got it i had 7 finches and 2 cockateils over the years i only have 3 finches left.
I used to breed Lovebirds but gave them to someone who wanted to breed as i got disillusioned when the adult love birds had babies at the same time and they attacked the last lot of lovebirds leaving one with half a wing and on the floor of the cage so cold i thought it was dead, i managed to save it by putting in in a box onto of a radiator, so in the end i had to hand rear the 3 babies, one of which is OK , then there i one with splayed legs so can't perch properly but can fly, and then the one with the wing bitten off can't fly. They are now about 8 years old, and very tame.
Anyway back to the aviary with the Lovebirds (don't know why they called them that) I had to seperate the one with splayed legs from the other 2 as it kept getting aatacked, but they have the bottom of my double tiered avairy that has a divider, so the one bird that gets picked on is in one half and the other 2 are in the other half.
My question is this cage is so old now it is starting to rust and i really need to replace it but can't find any aviarys like it. I have looked on the Ferplast site but they don't do this 3 section avairy anymore, can anyone suggest a place i could find such an aviary??


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

First question...

Are you from London or New Delhi? :wink:


----------



## temsley (Mar 24, 2013)

poohdog said:


> First question...
> 
> Are you from London or New Delhi? :wink:


Yeah i know i type so fast sometimes it sort of doesn't make sense sorry


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

No you nut...

If we don't know where in the world you're from we can't really tell you where to go to buy what you want can we.
No good me telling you about a great flight if you're 12,000 miles away is it?.Posts on here come from all over the world.

A location on your profile would help.


----------



## temsley (Mar 24, 2013)

lol sorry misunderstood haha thought you were making fun of my rambling lol
I live in Buckinghamshire


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Hard to imagine what your existing cage looks like...a picture would help.And how much space can you spare for the new one?
I don't know how handy you are?...but in the past I have bought a carcase for a kitchen unit and bought cage fronts to make my own indoor flights.The one I bought was white melamine faced and easy to clean.


----------

